# Voting - On spouse visa.



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Couple of years ago, mine and my partners name were taken to register for the electrol register. 

Since then my partner, who is on a spouse visa, continues getting voting letters. Will I be able to use these as evidence of cohabitation as I am not sure they are allowed to vote? Please can someone clarify. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What is your partner's nationality? Commonwealth citizen resident in UK can vote in all elections.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Nope not commonwealth. Bangladeshi nationality. Am guessing I can't use the letters as proof of address? 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

:lock1:


ithinkin said:


> Nope not commonwealth. Bangladeshi nationality. Am guessing I can't use the letters as proof of address?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


Bangladesh is in the Commonwealth, so she can vote in _all_ UK elections (including EU Parliamentary elections, for as long as the UK is still in the EU) _and_ you both can use your polling cards as a proof of address item - I used mine and my husband's 2014 EU Parliamentary election cards towards my ILR application and nothing was asked about it.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> :lock1:
> 
> Bangladesh is in the Commonwealth, so she can vote in _all_ UK elections (including EU Parliamentary elections, for as long as the UK is still in the EU) _and_ you both can use your polling cards as a proof of address item - I used mine and my husband's 2014 EU Parliamentary election cards towards my ILR application and nothing was asked about it.


Thanks for the response. That's some great news to me. Didn't have a clue they can vote. So after Brexit/ going out of Europe, they won't be able to vote, correct? 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It has nothing to do with EU, Brexit or not. Commonwealth citizens living in UK can vote in all elections, unless the government decides to change the law about it.


----------



## ithinkin (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for clarifying guys. 

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk


----------

